# اسلوب جديد لتوليد الكهرباء



## plaingroom (2 أكتوبر 2005)

تقوم مختبرات سانديا القومية في الولايات المتحدة بالاشتراك مع شركة ستيرلنغ إنيرجي سيستمز في فينيكس في ولاية أريزونا بتشييد واختبار ستة نظم جديدة من الصحون التي تجمع اشعة الشمس لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية وتوزيعها عبر الشبكة الوطنية لتزويد نحو 40 منزلا بها.
وسيجري إضافة خمس وحدات إضافية جديدة حتى نهاية العام الحالي الى نموذج أولي جرى تركيبه في أوائل العام الحالي في مركز الاختبارات في المختبرات المذكورة لكي تنتج جميعها نحو 150 كيلوواطا خلال اليوم الواحد بغسلوب نظيف لا يلوث البيئة.
وستكون هذه الاطباق أكبر تشكيل لتوليد التيار الكهربائي يجري إقامته هذا العام على حد قول شك أندراكا مدير المشروع هذا في مختبرات ساندريا. وأضاف أندراكا انه يتخيل إقامة 20 الف نظام من هذا النوع لوضعها في مزارع الاطباق الكبيرة التي ستجهز الشركات الاميركية في المنطقة الغربية الجنوبية من الولايات المتحدة بالتيار الكهربائي.
وسيتألف كل طبق من 82 مرأة صغيرة على شكل طبق لتركيز اشعة الشمس في مجمع خاص. وستعمل هذه الاطباق بشكل أوتوماتيكي من دون تدخل بشري أو وجوده قرب هذه المجمعات. إذ سيبدأ عملها مع فجر كل يوم متتبعة حركة الشمس على مدى ساعات النهار أخذة في الاعتبار أيضا وجود السحب وشدة الرياح قبل أن تغلق عملياتها مع غروب الشمس.ويمكن رصد عمل النظام والتحكم به عن طريق الإنترنت. ويرغب الباحثون جعل الوحدات الست تعمل سوية بالمستوى ذاته بنفس الدرجة من الكفاءة والاتمتة. ويمكن وتطوير ترقية أجهزة التحكم والبرامج الكومبيوترية التي تشرف على هذا التكامل والاندماج بين الوحدات لكي تدير مرافق أوسع واكبر. ويقوم الطبق الشمسي بتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق تركيز أشعة الشمس الى أداة إستلام وتلقي التي تحولها بدورها الى محرك هو عبارة عن نظام مختوم مليء بغاز الهيدروجين. وفي الوقت الذي تزداد فيه حرارة هذا الغاز يبرد ثانية يرتفع ضغطه ويهبط، ومثل هذا التغيير في الضغط من شأنه تشغيل المكابس داخل المحرك منتجة طاقة ميكانيكية تقوم بدورها بتشغيل المولد الكهربائي.
إن كلفة كل وحدة من هذه الوحدات هي 150 الف دولار. لكن لدى إنتاجها تجاريا يمكن أن تنخفض الى 50 الف دولار، مما يعني أن كلفة الكهرباء في هذا النظام ستصبح منافسة للاساليب التقليدية لتوليد التيار الكهربائي.
ومن المتوقع زيادة تطبيق هذا النظام الجديد لاسيما في المناطق المشمسة، كما إنه يصلح للعالم العربي حيث تكثر الاشعة الشمسية التي يمكن استخدامها بشكل ناجح جدا.


----------



## عضو1 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد على موضوع أسلوب جيد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية*

:7: أشكر الأخ العضو على طرحه لمثل هذه المواضيع الهادفة وعلى ماذكر من أسلوب جديد لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية والحقيقة أننا لايمر فترة بسيطة حتى نسمع ونشاهد عن عددة أساليب وطرق جديدة ومستحدثة لتوليد الطاقة وبالفعل يمكن أن تكون هذه الطريقة مفيدة جدا ويمكن أن تستخدم في الدول العربية وملاحظتي على هذا الموضوع ادئما كل اختراع أو فكرة جديدة قد تكون لها بعض السلبيات كما أن لها في نفس الوقت ءايجابياتها وربما طريقة ءادارة محرك التوجيه الصحن بطريقة الضغط الهايدروجيني قد يشكل بعض العيوب والمخاطر في الأداء مستقبلا وأنا أرى أننا يمكن تطوير هذه الفكرة والطريقة بحيث تشبه تماما صحون الدش أو ( الستلايت ) بنفس الأداء تقريبا ويمكن أيضا ءايجاد طريقة بديلة لأداء المحرك الطريقة الأولى ( بكل أوتوماتيكي كما هو الحال في الساعات السويسرية ) والطريقة الثانية طريقة ( الكهرومغناطيسية) بحيث يتواجد عندنا طرقتين الطاقة الشمسية والتي تستقبلها الصحون البلورية والمقاومة للكسر ولي عدة عوامل أخري حتى تعيش لعمر أطول والطرقتين السابقتين والتي ذكرتها لعملية تحريك ءاتجاه وتتبع الطاقة الشمسية وخاصة في عوامل جوية مختلفة كما أن تركب مثل هذه الصحون الضخمة فوق المنازل صحن واحد لكل بناية أو منزل أتمنى مشاركة الجميع من الأخوة أعضاء المنتدى في ءابداء الرأى كما أتمنى أن نرى مثل هذه المشاريع المستقبيلة في جميع بلا دنا العربية والله الموفق :56:


----------



## red Line (20 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## احمد قوجاق (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## فارس ابو علي (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على التميز


----------



## فارس ابو علي (25 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على التميزوالتالق


----------



## فارس ابو علي (25 أبريل 2008)

ارجو ممن لديه رسوم مخططات كهربائية على الانفيرتر ارسالها الي على العنوان , واكون شاكر الكم ولادارة الموقع والمنتدىfaa_najaf***********


----------



## فارس ابو علي (25 أبريل 2008)

اخوتي مو تنسوني ترة على ****** حتى نكدر بفضل الله وفضلكم نسوي كهرباء للعراق


----------



## آغاميلاد (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله لك فى علمك


----------



## هدى احمد السوداني (29 يونيو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي موضوع جميل
تسلم يمينك××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××


----------

